# MoYu Aolong V2



## megaminxwin (Jul 14, 2014)

God, they acted fast...

In response to the 5.33 DNF, they've gone back to the Aolong and apparently fixed the corner twist problem (or reduced it anyway).

Here's a link to the thread. I cannot speak Chinese, and Google Translate only helped a little, so I have no idea when it's coming out, or why everyone keeps saying "seeking in the front row". If anyone can clarify, that would be nice.


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 14, 2014)

Great ....Another cube..... 
When i thought of getting a weilong v2, the aolong released 
and now stuck with my first decision(v2) there.... another cube


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 14, 2014)

I want it!!! Even though my Aolong has only corner twisted twice in its lifetime of 3000 solves.


----------



## Chree (Jul 14, 2014)

After tightening mine I barely get corners twists anymore. I did get one this past weekend but it was my first in weeks.

Can anyone tell what the difference is here? They might have widened the base of the corners a bit, but I'm not sure.


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 14, 2014)

OP: "seeking in the front row" is just a bad translation that is equivalent to stuff like "first" on Youtube (read: completely pointless).

Apparently it can corner cut 45-60 degrees and reverse cut 35-40 degrees, and that sounds incredible. They claim that they can use the same design up to 17x17, and I would love to see them come out with that (what that really means is that I want to see them come out with a 5x5).


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 14, 2014)

Great stuff. AoLong is definatly my favorite cube but I do get many corner twists because I like loose tentions. These guys from Moyu are tge best!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 14, 2014)

And here I got mine some days back. Frankly speaking, mine is on a bit tighter tensions and it can still cut 45' and I dont get corner twists. I have done more than 1000 solves and the only corner twist I got was the out of the box one. Without tensioning and loose tensions. After tensioning, I dont get any corner twists. Probably wont be getting this if they are just improving corner cutting and nothing more!


----------



## Tempus (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't specifically recall ever getting a corner twist with my AoLong, but oddly enough I did have a pop where one edge piece shot across the room during a hand scramble. I thought these things weren't supposed to pop.... (It was on default tensions.)


----------



## David10000 (Jul 14, 2014)

Just ordered the Aolong before I saw this post.


----------



## kcl (Jul 14, 2014)

Tempus said:


> I don't specifically recall ever getting a corner twist with my AoLong, but oddly enough I did have a pop where one edge piece shot across the room during a hand scramble. I thought these things weren't supposed to pop.... (It was on default tensions.)



I've had this, I don't know why it flies but I have had a couple pops on loose tensions. Mine were also while scrambling, presumably because we turn less accurately when scrambling.


----------



## Jumbofile (Jul 14, 2014)

David10000 said:


> Just ordered the Aolong before I saw this post.



Im so glad I waited to get it! I was just about to buy it too.


----------



## maps600 (Jul 14, 2014)

What about the 5x5? TT.TT


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 14, 2014)

5x5 first pree


----------



## Makarov (Jul 14, 2014)

I still haven't broken in the v1 mini aolong yet  I actually get more corner twists on the mini weilong. But I'm curious if this will new version will change the feel of the cube or if it will be very minor.


----------



## Goosly (Jul 14, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Apparently it can corner cut 45-60 degrees and reverse cut 35-40 degrees, and that sounds incredible.



So if my U-face is 55 degrees away from being aligned, and I do an R turn, I don't know whether it will do U or U'? Sounds great indeed. /sarcam


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 14, 2014)

My Aolong hasn't even arrived from china yet and it will be time to order a Aolong V2. Can't say I'm unhappy about it though. It gives me something to look forward to in the mail.

Given how loose many of the speed cubers have their cubes it is amazing that they don't just fall apart.
Looking forward to the 5x5 as well although I may just pick up an shenshou to play with.  Speed and 5x5 are a far way away.
I wish the chinese would use english translations for the cube names... When I use google translate for the chinese sites and see Demon, Veyron, etc the cube names are much cooler than the untranslated chinese.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh, snap! I've gotta get that.


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Jul 14, 2014)

yay


----------



## plusCubed (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll edit this post with a more thorough translation later, as I am not at home. Roughly:

Moyu made 1000 [Correction:2000;1000 white, 1000 black] AoLong v1s decided to stop production due to space in between pieces. They wanted this to be their flagship product, so they couldn't accept that. They went back to the drawing board and fixed corner twisting and a few other issues (including minor "vibrations"). As with all moyu announcement threads, they do a giveaway, so a translation of the people saying ""seeking the front row" is "Front row (one of the first)! Please let me win!"


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 15, 2014)

only 1000. maybe it will be a collector's item one day.


----------



## RayLam (Jul 15, 2014)

i can only translate something simple:
aolong+ is published,has the best turning,no corner twist,and it's fluent
what a pity for 5.33 dnf!
now what's been discussed is the corner twist problem,which killed the 5.33 new wr...
previous big size aolong has been produced only 1000 black and 1000 white,then i stopped the producing because the crack of the corner is a little big.
This problem straight leads to corner twist and unfluency of turning.I felt like that this cube could not be the symbol of moyu,so i stopped the producing and threw away the mould.

Here're some disadvantages of aolong:inner crack is too big which can't give a fluent turning;corners' connection are not compact;etc.
Here're the summary of new aolong:we've done over 1000 times' solving which were violent,and no corner twist happened.The new mould is more exact,every connection part is perfect.The turning is smooth,no sence of jolt.
Corner cut is from 45 to 60,reverse cut is from 35 to 40.

It's the best function that all the moyu cubes haven't had.

↑not google translate↑


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 15, 2014)

RayLam said:


> i can only translate something simple:
> aolong+ is published,has the best turning,no corner twist,and it's fluent
> what a pity for 5.33 dnf!
> now what's been discussed is the corner twist problem,which killed the 5.33 new wr...
> ...



Thank you, you did great  It sounds like Moyu is very concerned with quality. I will definitely buy the new aolong when it is available. Did they put any dates out for when they might release it?


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 15, 2014)

I have been trying to mod my first aolong to stop the corner twisting. Nothing has worked so far. But if they can make the bases bigger, I think that will do the trick. This is pretty exciting.


----------



## RayLam (Jul 15, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Thank you, you did great  It sounds like Moyu is very concerned with quality. I will definitely buy the new aolong when it is available. Did they put any dates out for when they might release it?


moyu is searching for testers,who must submit applications before 20th Jul.So i think new aolong has come out,just hasn't been soldMoyu didn't put out any exact dates


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 15, 2014)

Can someone translate this better than ... Demon Rformation fifth-order cube
魔域 傲创 五阶魔方


----------



## kcl (Jul 15, 2014)

RayLam said:


> moyu is searching for testers,who must submit applications before 20th Jul.So i think new aolong has come out,just hasn't been soldMoyu didn't put out any exact dates



Is there a link to this?

Besides that do you have any information on their skewb?


----------



## RayLam (Jul 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Is there a link to this?
> 
> Besides that do you have any information on their skewb?


i don't know whether you stopped browsing at here #27 last time,so 
↓look at #30↓


----------



## ALX (Jul 15, 2014)

Yet another 3x3. I wish they would focus on the other ones- I am most excited for the 6x6, Skewb, and Pyra. The 5x5 as well, I suppose. But we don't need more 3x3s.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 15, 2014)

And the MoYu 5x5 rumor survives again!


----------



## RayLam (Jul 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Is there a link to this?
> 
> Besides that do you have any information on their skewb?



http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3157104978
it's a thread about some information on moyu skewb,i translated the main idea of the thread:
moyu skewb can more effectually avoid pop and unnecessary malposition(i don't know how to exactly translate"准确定位"into english,but i think it means this skewb would not lead a dnf because of too much turning by the cube itself)
there's a big difference between lanlan and Moyu.Moyu has a cross inside the center,but Lanlan has only "一",so Moyu is hard to pop but it's very easy to be taken apart,so cubers can easily fix the cube but not take it apart by force.

↑hope it'd be useful to you↑


----------



## kcl (Jul 15, 2014)

RayLam said:


> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3157104978
> it's a thread about aome information on moyu skewb,i translated the main idea of the thread:
> moyu skewb can more effectually avoid pop and unnecessary malposition(i don't know how to exactly translate"准确定位"into english,but i think it means this skewb would not lead a dnf because of too much turning by the cube itself)
> there's a big difference between lanlan and Moyu.Moyu has a cross inside the center,but Lanlan has only "一",so Moyu is hard to pop but it's very easy to be taken apart,so cubers can easily fix the cube but not take it apart by force.
> ...



Yes, this is extremely helpful, I got what you meant . Thank you!

It means that the skewb has a T shaped center piece with built in torpedoes to prevent pops, but can still be easily taken apart for maintenance. It also will be resistant to turns that are unintentional. Thanks so much!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yes, this is extremely helpful, I got what you meant . Thank you!
> 
> It means that the skewb has a T shaped center piece with built in torpedoes to prevent pops, but can still be easily taken apart for maintenance. It also will be resistant to turns that are unintentional. Thanks so much!



Well that sounds awesome. My LanLan pops every 4 solves. [NO JOKE]


----------



## kubisto (Jul 15, 2014)

Skewb sounds incredible, can't wait for it.


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 16, 2014)

Posting on theCubicle says that Aolong V2 is intended to be for sale by the 18th. Talk about fast turn around times.


----------



## RayLam (Jul 16, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> Can someone translate this better than ... Demon Rformation fifth-order cube
> 魔域 傲创 五阶魔方


魔域=moyu，傲创=aochuang，五阶魔方=5x5cube


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jul 16, 2014)

I think they were already making this before Feliks' DNF, and used that to back up their reasoning for coming out with another 3x3.


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 16, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> I think they were already making this before Feliks' DNF, and used that to back up their reasoning for coming out with another 3x3.



Yup, increase sales


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wait, so they STOPPED making aolongs (v1?)?

Does that make my aolong a limited edition?


----------



## Bryan Chia (Jul 16, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> I think they were already making this before Feliks' DNF, and used that to back up their reasoning for coming out with another 3x3.



yeah that's what i thought too, they probably haven't decided what should they named after aolong :3


----------



## Bryan Chia (Jul 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Wait, so they STOPPED making aolongs (v1?)?
> 
> Does that make my aolong a limited edition?



haha, good thinking ! was thinking about selling mine aolong but it might be a limited edition after all


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 16, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> Posting on theCubicle says that Aolong V2 is intended to be for sale by the 18th. Talk about fast turn around times.



what posting?


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 16, 2014)

NooberCuber said:


> what posting?



http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aolong-p-2757.html?osCsid=798943fa7f2995b8e7ad7166a851aaba


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 16, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aolong-p-2757.html?osCsid=798943fa7f2995b8e7ad7166a851aaba



thanks
I literally finally decided on ordering a weilong v2 instead of an aolong 
an now i'm gotta wait to see how the aolong v2 turns out first
thanks a lot moyu -__-


----------



## Chree (Jul 18, 2014)

Now I just wish they would release an updated 2x2. The LingPo is a little locky.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 18, 2014)

Hmm... I never bought the Aolong... I was pretty happy with my Weilong... but we'll see how v2 comes out... I haven't bought a new cube for almost a year!


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 18, 2014)

cubezz has the aolong v2 for sale... ordered it yesterday.


----------



## TheCuber23 (Jul 18, 2014)

Will there be a mini version?


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jul 18, 2014)

could we be seeing the AoPo soon?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 18, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> could we be seeing the AoPo soon?



How are you going to write your signature? Weilong (v3v2)?


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> How are you going to write your signature? Weilong (v3v2)?



Go ahead and put down v^2 * 6


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 18, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Go ahead and put down v^2 * 6



6v^2

Haha


----------



## Lid (Jul 18, 2014)

TheCuber23 said:


> Will there be a mini version?


I was wondering that to.
Was just about to order my own AoLong when this thread started, will wait for v2 ...


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 18, 2014)

I see zero differences between v1 and v2.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 18, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> I see zero differences between v1 and v2.



The V1 has a little indent on the corner base but the v2 does not. That's the only one I see so far.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Jul 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> The V1 has a little indent on the corner base but the v2 does not. That's the only one I see so far.



yeah, much more square-ish


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 18, 2014)

I doubt that this small change will reduce the corner twists, but we'll see.


----------



## Chree (Jul 18, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> could we be seeing the AoPo soon?



Hah... I definitely hope so!


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm going to order it from lightake today! It will be featured on my YouTube channel once I get it.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 18, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> could we be seeing the AoPo soon?


What is Aopo. Is it a 3x3?

Frankly, I have never had any problems with corner twisting as mine tensions are more on the tight side and I rarely have had a corner twist. It can only happen on loose tensions and you can just tighten it a bit. Corner cutting still stays 45' so it is not a problem!
So, yeah I wont be getting one but will buy a Weilong V2 as I think that might be better but still wait for some reviews on Aolong v2!


----------



## Chree (Jul 18, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> What is Aopo. Is it a 3x3?



It's a joke. Like how Weilong was succeeded by AoLong. Weisu by Aosu. Perhaps the LingPo will be succeeded by the AoPo.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jul 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> How are you going to write your signature? Weilong (v3v2)?



depends on if i like the new one. personally tho i have no problems with the current aolong, unless ppl are raving about it being the best cube ever and being a huge upgrade from the current aolong (which i highly doubt) then i wont bother with it.


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 18, 2014)

At the TPS that I actually use any cube is a good cube but a fast cube feels better.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> So, yeah I wont be getting one but will buy a Weilong V2 as I think that might be better but still wait for some reviews on Aolong v2!



Just checking, do you know that the ONLY difference between V1 and V2 is the corners were made into 3 pieces so that stickerless cubes were possible?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 19, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Just checking, do you know that the ONLY difference between V1 and V2 is the corners were made into 3 pieces so that stickerless cubes were possible?



And different plastic.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 19, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> And different plastic.



Which makes it feel pretty different.


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 19, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Which makes it feel pretty different.



It does? In what way?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 19, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Just checking, do you know that the ONLY difference between V1 and V2 is the corners were made into 3 pieces so that stickerless cubes were possible?


Yeah, I knew that but the feel of V2 is different from V1 and I like V2 more!


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, V2 is much more controllable and smoother. I hate the V1 feeling and love the V2 feeling.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 19, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> It does? In what way?



The feel - it's smoother.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> And different plastic.



How do you know this? I see stuff like this regularly and the source is never given.


----------



## Makarov (Jul 21, 2014)

Anyone get theirs in the mail yet? I'm extremely curious to see if it has changed the feel of the cube.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 21, 2014)

It's out. Almost $3 cheaper than the V1 on cubezz

http://www.cubezz.com/Buy-4601-YJ+MoYu+AoLong+V2+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Enhanced+Edition+Black.html


----------



## MineKB (Jul 22, 2014)

I got mine today. The corner is harder to turn on the V2 then the V1. Feels somewhat similar, but the V2 feels smoother.


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jul 22, 2014)

I dont normally corner twist. Is this still worth getting?


----------



## Chree (Jul 22, 2014)

MineKB said:


> I got mine today. The corner is harder to turn on the V2 then the V1. Feels somewhat similar, but the V2 feels smoother.



Is some of the "bubble-y-ness" or rounded feeling gone? And is it still as fast?


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 22, 2014)

Chree said:


> Is some of the "bubble-y-ness" or rounded feeling gone? And is it still as fast?



The bubbly-ness is mostly gone from the cube. Which I really like. It feels like a mix between the V1 and the Liying. It is still really fast, and I haven't even lubed the pieces yet. I will have my unboxing/first impressions video up in an hour or so. Taking forever to render and upload.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Jul 22, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> The bubbly-ness is mostly gone from the cube. Which I really like. It feels like a mix between the V1 and the Liying. It is still really fast, and I haven't even lubed the pieces yet. I will have my unboxing/first impressions video up in an hour or so. Taking forever to render and upload.



damn man ! that shipping was fast !
cant wait to see your review on Aolong v2  looking foward


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 22, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> damn man ! that shipping was fast !
> cant wait to see your review on Aolong v2  looking foward



Just posted a thread with my unboxing/review. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Artic (Jul 22, 2014)

So it looks like the changes they made don't really do anything. The corner twist problem is still there. And the pieces look almost identical to the V1. Completely not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## TheCuber23 (Jul 22, 2014)

Chree said:


> It's a joke. Like how Weilong was succeeded by AoLong. Weisu by Aosu. Perhaps the LingPo will be succeeded by the AoPo.



I was wondering... Does anyone know what Ao, Wei, Ling, Long, Po, and MoYu mean?


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 22, 2014)

TheCuber23 said:


> I was wondering... Does anyone know what Ao, Wei, Ling, Long, Po, and MoYu mean?



ao means proud or pride, which probably translates to a creation you can be proud of, hence all of their ao series cubes could be their flagship cubes, in their respective orders
weilong... not sure, but google translate gives me veyron, which could just be a name taken from bugatti's highest perfoming supercar
long itself means dragon, 'nuff said
lingpo, not sure as well, but google translate gives spiritual soul
and moyu, means demon, it probably is a play on the word mofang (the same mo) which means magic cube


----------



## TheCuber23 (Jul 22, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> ao means proud or pride, which probably translates to a creation you can be proud of, hence all of their ao series cubes could be their flagship cubes, in their respective orders
> *weilong... not sure, but google translate gives me veyron, which could just be a name taken from bugatti's highest perfoming supercar long itself means dragon, 'nuff said*
> lingpo, not sure as well, but google translate gives spiritual soul
> and moyu, means demon, it probably is a play on the word mofang (the same mo) which means magic cube


LOL. Thanks!


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 22, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> ao means proud or pride, which probably translates to a creation you can be proud of, hence all of their ao series cubes could be their flagship cubes, in their respective orders
> weilong... not sure, but google translate gives me veyron, which could just be a name taken from bugatti's highest perfoming supercar
> long itself means dragon, 'nuff said
> lingpo, not sure as well, but google translate gives spiritual soul
> and moyu, means demon, it probably is a play on the word mofang (the same mo) which means magic cube



Ao (傲) - pride
Wei (威) - majestic
Ling (玲) - Not meaningful on its own, often used as LingLong (玲瓏), meaning tiny in a cute way
Long (龍) - dragon (different from the Long above)
Po (波) - waves, when used as LingPo (凌波), it may mean "walking on water", and it is used to describe the footsteps of a beautiful woman
MoYu (魔域) - Just a name, literally means the realm of demons


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 22, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> How do you know this? I see stuff like this regularly and the source is never given.



Quite frankly, I have no confirmed information on it. I have both cubes and (I know this sounds stupid) you can just tell. The color and feeling are totally different on the 2 cubes, and the v1 just feels really inflexible compared to the v2. It's hard to explain but I'm 99% sure it's different plastic.


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 22, 2014)

So you mean that the v2 is more stable than the v1? 
Do I understand correctly? 
Which one do you like better?


----------



## kcl (Jul 22, 2014)

Artic said:


> So it looks like the changes they made don't really do anything. The corner twist problem is still there. And the pieces look almost identical to the V1. Completely not worth it in my opinion.



You're saying this without owning the cube? Wow, I seriously value this statement and I probably won't get this cube because of it, thanks.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jul 23, 2014)

Just for the record, I said AoPo first. There for, I named it. (please don't take me seriously) 


still said it first.....


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 23, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> MoYu (魔域) - Just a name, literally means the realm of demons



Rubik's cubes are called magic cubes in Chinese, and Mo means magic
So MoYu would (I think) translate to magic (cube) realm.
Unless it's the wrong Mo?


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry if this has been asked already, but is there an Aolong v2 mini?



guysensei1 said:


> Rubik's cubes are called magic cubes in Chinese, and Mo means magic
> So MoYu would (I think) translate to magic (cube) realm.
> Unless it's the wrong Mo?


I guess it can, I didn't relate the single character Mo to mean Rubik's cubes (or Magic cubes 魔術方塊). I guess no one really knows except for the person who came up with the name.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 26, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Quite frankly, I have no confirmed information on it. I have both cubes and (I know this sounds stupid) you can just tell. The color and feeling are totally different on the 2 cubes, and the v1 just feels really inflexible compared to the v2. It's hard to explain but I'm 99% sure it's different plastic.



dose it say what plastic it is on the box?


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 26, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> dose it say what plastic it is on the box?


I dont think they mention the type of plastic that they use on their cubes


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 27, 2014)

After watching a review of the V2, I'm going to conclude that this is for the money, not for the corner twists. The thing is barely even different. The only reason they bothered making this is that they know a few hundred suckers are going to buy it even though it's not improved at all. They get a few thousand extra dollars without doing any extra engineering. Yay for them.

People claim that it feels different, and perhaps it is a different plastic or something. But the design is practically identical.


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 27, 2014)

They stopped making the old one and replaced it with the improvement for corner twists. seems like a very good response. The aolong will likely be around for a long time. it's a very nice 3x3 once the core is lubed. It is extremely forgiving and takes a pretty aggressive miss to pop.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 27, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> After watching a review of the V2, I'm going to conclude that this is for the money, not for the corner twists. The thing is barely even different. The only reason they bothered making this is that they know a few hundred suckers are going to buy it even though it's not improved at all. They get a few thousand extra dollars without doing any extra engineering. Yay for them.
> 
> People claim that it feels different, and perhaps it is a different plastic or something. But the design is practically identical.



Mine just arrived today, and after using it for a while, I can confirm that it is very much a different cube. The feel is similar, but as many people have noted, it has lost some of the bubbliness that the aolong v1 had. Unless I got an unusually good unit, I think many of the people who dislike this cube were expecting the aolong without corner twists, and were annoyed when they got a cube that doesn't feel exactly the same.

Overall, great cube, just not the same as an Aolong v1. Still deciding which will be my main.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jul 27, 2014)

The internal pieces don't have much difference, but the edges of the cubies are less rounded and more sharp (like the weilong). This makes it more stable and corner twist less. It is actually a huge change from the V1. I've also noticed, the V2 is a bit slower, but I sill haven't lubed it.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 27, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> T I've also noticed, the V2 is a bit slower



I still have not gotten my V2's yet. But hearing from most people that have them, saying they are slow is really making me want them to start produce V1's again. I think the V1 is allready too slow. But since it is such a great cube that is just a minor flaw. I really hope the V2 is also a great cube. But after seeing the reviews I think it might actually be worse than the V1.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 27, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> I still have not gotten my V2's yet. But hearing from most people that have them, saying they are slow is really making me want them to start produce V1's again. I think the V1 is allready too slow. But since it is such a great cube that is just a minor flaw. I really hope the V2 is also a great cube. But after seeing the reviews I think it might actually be worse than the V1.



Not sure if it's just my tensions, but my v2 is actually faster than my v1. I already gave my opinion above about the reviews (bad ones seem to come from those who expect the same feel as an aolong v1, the good ones seem to come from those who look at it as a different cube). Personally, I really like it, I think it's might be my new main.


----------



## ALX (Aug 7, 2014)

I have one. Moyu confirmed that they did indeed change the plastic in the first batch of v2s. However, they used a better plastic in all the rest. The new plastic ones are much faster and less sluggish. Supposedly anyone who received theirs in the new box with the clear front and tab got the newer plastic. I got the new box, but I think mine is actually still old plastic. Hm. If anyone knows a better way to differentiate between the new plastic and the old plastic please let me know.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 8, 2014)

Anybody have center cap issues?


----------



## MineKB (Aug 8, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Anybody have center cap issues?



I lost my orange center cap and had to order a replacement off of thecubicle.

They come off really easily, unlike my v1 and other cubes.


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 8, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Anybody have center cap issues?



Never, and I've done a lot of solves. I have a reasonably hard time pulling them off even when I want them off.

Started using it for BLD, and it immediately beat the ShuangRen V2 and Aurora as my new BLD main. Stable, smooth, and faster than the Aurora, but not uncontrollably so. I love this thing.


----------



## Imago (Aug 11, 2014)

i stilll prefer the v1 aolong.. than this.. corner twist doesnt happen often to me maybe becuase of my turning style


----------



## qbtronix (Aug 13, 2014)

Has anyone reviewed the second batch of the V2 with the shiny plastic? I'd like to see how it performs without the sluggishness.


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 13, 2014)

qbtronix said:


> Has anyone reviewed the second batch of the V2 with the shiny plastic? I'd like to see how it performs without the sluggishness.



I got the one with the box with clear plastic and a tab, so it's supposed to be the one with the plastic that performs better, but I'm not sure if it's supposed to be shinier. However, I can still tell you that it's is still slightly slower than the Aolong v1, and it has a completely different feel. It is buttery smooth right out of the box, unlike the v1, which feels relatively crisp. I loosened the tensions a bit, but I never got any corner twists or pops. It corner cuts way over 45 degrees and reverse cuts line to line (an entire cubie). I think the v1 might be my main because I just like the feel better, and after tightening it, not only do I not get corner twists, the cube is just as speedy.


----------



## confusedcuber (Sep 9, 2014)

Does anyone know whether the stickerless aolong V2 is more like the slower first batch or more like the faster later batch?

Also does anyone know if it's likely that moyu will bring out a mini V2 and a stickerless without the pink?


----------



## andrewlecubes (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is an average of 5 i did with this cube 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0NaBx-bvgU&list=UUhmt41dsW68H4HEqLA7TmWg


----------



## Someonex2000 (Feb 3, 2016)

I got this cube from www.speedcube.se 3 days ago.

Out of the box, this cube is very sandy but smooth. There was also quite a bit of spring noise, but that was easily taken care of by lubricating the core with some lube. 
After lubing it this cube was a whole new experience. It got faster and smoother but still controllable. It corner cuts well over 45 degrees and reverses are amazing too. 
The stickers are nice with standard Moyu shades.
Only real conplaint with it was that there were a few corner twists. There are no lockups because of the great corner cutting. Mechanism is almost identical to the V1 with some litle changes. 
Overall, I recommend this cube. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IParNHu44F4


----------

